# My shrimp tank



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas !


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice set up


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a nice start!


----------



## beijing2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks great! is that the fluval substrate you are using? or another brand of soil?


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice....


----------

